# nat fet or med fet



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya to everyone reading this     iv'e had 4 full ivf cycles and 1 med fet im waiting on immunity issue tests to come back monday then hopefully gonna try fet again as i have 3 precious frosties waiting.
i was just wondering if anyone could tell me which would be better a medicated or natural fet. 
I know you ladies are in the same situation as me but i just feel desperate as only 3 snow babies left can't afford private treatment ive been turned down for nhs funding and ive had 4 goes at egg share (not sure if i can do anymore) so you see ladies im running out of options fast any advice would be much appreciated goog luck to everyone recieving treatment sending you all millions of          love jo xxxxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Jo, These decisions really are a dilemma. You've been through so much already. This is my first FET and I wasn't given the choice of natural, so am going with the flow of drugs. As far as I can tell from the research there is no statistical difference in success rates between natural or medicated, just that medicated is more predicatable for timings. Sorry I can't be of more help.

Wishing you the best of luck.. 3 snow babies could mean 3 lovely children. 

Sending    

Dez


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya dez thanks for you're reply and kind words i think im more likely to go with the medicated cycle as ive done that before so i know what to expect where as with the natural cycle i don't want to get worked up thinking is this meant to happen or is this right (hope you know what i mean) really hope you get you're bfp with you're cycle love jo xxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Joann,

I've got no words of wisdom to offer, just wanted to wish you good luck for your FET.  I'm due to start meds for mine next Tuesday.  It was the clinic in my case who decided on my behalf that medicated would be best for me.  I've only got two frosties so am keeping everything crossed.

Hope your tests come back ok, best of luck,      

Take care

Emma.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks emma       for tuesday hun and i really hope your'e 2 precious frosties turn into 2 healthy beautifull babies keep me posted love jo xxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Will do.

I was reading one of your other posts about your immunity tests.  Very interesting.  I've had 2 ICSI so far and both times no implantation but the clinic have not recommended any further testing yet.  Did you have to ask to have the tests done or did your cons suggest them?

Emma


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi emma well its funny you should mention that hun but up untill now i was always told oh you're young its just down to bad luck but after posting on ff some of the ladies recomended getting the tests done so when i saw my consultant i mentioned it to him and he happily agreed that it wasn't down to bad luck and i should have some tests done! luckily my gp has agreed to do them for me (which should save some cash) and it didnt take long in a weird kinda way i hope there is somthing wrong so at least i know why its not working and they can put me on different meds to help me get the bfp im so desperate for! are you thinking of having tests done hun i think that all clinics should do them as part of the procedure because so many women have failed cycles because of it and its just so unfair really hope you get you're bfp this cycle     love jo xxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Thanks for replying.  I'm hoping and praying that this will be the one for us but if not I will definitely speak to the cons re testing.  Up until now I reacted ok to stimming etc. it has just been implantation that has caused the dreaded BFN so I can find out why and like you maybe adjust slightly the meds I think its worth a go.

Was it just done with a blood sample?  If it quite simple I will be coming back to the uk in Nov so might speak to my old gp.

Heres hoping we all get the BFP we are dreaming of..   

Emma.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi emma tests were just blood samples hun it didn't even take a minute to do but got my fingers and toes crossed for you hun that you won't need any of the tests because hopefully you get you're bfp keep me informed on how things go with you it won't be long before you're on the dreaded 2ww for some reason the whole procedure goes so quick up untill that point (im sure you'll agree) but stay positive            love jo xxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Jo,

I've spent the last few months, whilst being and inbetweenie, practising relaxation techniques and have started having acupuncture.  I'm working on the theory that anything that might help is worth a try.

You're so right, its the 2ww thats the killer !!!!  I'm not usually a very patient person at the best of times !!!!  Mind you this time around I'll have the support of you lovely FF ladies which will help enormously.

keeping positive        

Emma.


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

you definatly have my support hun   and i also agree with you on you're accupuncture theory like you said anything that gives us hope is worth a shot let me know if it hurts ive had reflexology (which was brill) but never accupuncture! speak to you soon love jo xxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Just wanted to wish you luck for Monday.  Hope the tests come back ok.

Keep us posted...     

Take care

Emma..x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck 

I don't think there's much difference between the success of natural or medicated fet...

I had natural unmedicated fet as I ovulate fine naturally and have regular cycles so consultant felt it was fine for me to have no medications for the fet...and also I'd only had fresh ivf 2 mths previously.  I still had to have hcg trigger jab to exactly time ovulation (despite ovulating cd14/15) as they only do ET on certain days (which is the only frustrating thing)...also had cyclogest during 2ww...as well as extra medications for immune and blood clotting disorders.

Some hospitals prefer medicated fet so they can control everything regards timing and obviously if you don't ovulate naturally or only sporadically with irregular cycles then they'd suggest medicated fet.

Hope all your tests are ok...I had countless blood tests done following 2 early mc's last year and was diagnosed with Antiphospholipid syndrome, Low Activated Protein C (high possibility of Factor V Leiden) as well as borderline-high Natural Killer Cells so now precribed baby aspirin, 40mg clexane and 20mg prednisolone.

We have 2 snowbabies left and are planning on our next fet Oct/Nov - follow up appt is on Wednesday to discuss everything.

Anyway, sending lots of positive vibes  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## rhianna (Aug 9, 2006)

Hiya

I am no expert but thought I would share my situation with you.  I have had natural FET in the past (bfn) and was all set to try a natural one again and have been going for bloods for 2 weeks waiting for my LH surge.  Unfortunately and for some reason it hans't come so I have had to switch to a medicated cycle.  The main reason was because if I were to abandon this cycle and try again for a natural one next month then I would lose some money (as our treatment is a private one).  By switching I lose nothing and end up only having to pay extra for my drugs.  I have been assured by my clinic that success rates in both natural and medicated are nearly exactly the same.  The difference is very very minimal.  I am used to the some of the drugs which I will be taking so know what to expect (ish!) and even though I wasn't very prepared to be taking drugs this time feel that at least my FET treatment can carry on.

I have only 4 embies left and they are very precious to me too as yours are to you.   

Good luck 
Rhianna x x


----------

